# svs pb12 plus 2 w bfd



## moreira85 (Jul 10, 2008)

This is FR for the sub only, blue is pre bfd and pink is post bfd. how does it look. I love my sub, it is in a big room 24 by 16 with vaulted cielings. It sounds good but I am not blown away impresed with the performance it puts out. I am not getting that punch feeling that I expected. It is calibrated 2 db hot and crossed at 80.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Your EQ'd graph looks great! Don't know what your expecations of "punch" are, but if you're looking for something like you get with the subs at a club, or a car stereo - you need way more than a single sub if your room is large.

That said, calibrating it 2 dB hot might not be enough. Also, you might try some boost in the 40-60 Hz range.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks to me that he is 6db down from 80hz to 50hz. I tend to keep mine flat from 10hz to 80hz (my subs are tuned to 11.5hz). I have tried something like a house curve but I find I loose too much of the mid bass through the sub. My mains are Monitor Audio RS6's. They have good mid bass but I would rely on them fully.

cheers

Graham


----------



## moreira85 (Jul 10, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Your EQ'd graph looks great! Don't know what your expecations of "punch" are, but if you're looking for something like you get with the subs at a club, or a car stereo - you need way more than a single sub if your room is large.
> 
> That said, calibrating it 2 dB hot might not be enough. Also, you might try some boost in the 40-60 Hz range.
> 
> ...


I def dont want the punch like in a club!! I hate that, they drown out the rest of the music by cranking the lows. I like a smooth blend. I think my expectations are probably really high. Also I guess it may be the source I play sometimes. When I watch certain movies it is thrilling. Other movies I dont really hear it. Also most of the music I listen to is through Sirius on Dish Network and it is processed as Pro Logic. That may be one of the problems. I just wasnt sure about the drop after 50 hz. How should I add boost in the 40 to 60 range?


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there,



> Also most of the music I listen to is through Sirius on Dish Network and it is processed as Pro Logic.


I've never heard of this but I would NEVER list to any music in pro logic. Is it connected via your receiver. If so can you not just change to stereo or what I listen to, and that is 5 channel stereo as it gives you a more bassy sound than just stereo.

cheers

Graham


----------



## moreira85 (Jul 10, 2008)

gperkins_1973 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think I have a choice. Most of the channels I watch on dish are played Dolby Digital. When I play the music channels they are broadcast through prologic. I dont think its anything to do with my receiver, I could change the soundfield but it is still Pro Logic, Unless there is something I dont know.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

gperkins_1973 said:


> I've never heard of this but I would NEVER list to any music in pro logic.


Ditto that. I've found that DPL sucks the bass right out of music. Not sure why your receiver doesn't give you a choice of soundfields, but if it doesn't just resort to bypass. You may have to add analog stereo connections to accomplish this.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## moreira85 (Jul 10, 2008)

well i do change the sound field to 2 channel stereo pcm.


----------

